# Which Mercadona ?



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

We are staying in Alcaucin from the end of next week on our 1st research trip. Our daughter requires gluten free foods and I believe Mercadona have a good range. Would the supermarket in Torre del mar or one of the two in Velez - Malaga be best for choice ?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

portygirl said:


> We are staying in Alcaucin from the end of next week on our 1st research trip. Our daughter requires gluten free foods and I believe Mercadona have a good range. Would the supermarket in Torre del mar or one of the two in Velez - Malaga be best for choice ?


Go to the Mercadona website www.mercadona.es "register" at one of the Mercadonas you are interested in and go to online shopping (you can select the language to English if this makes it easier) then look at what is on offer. The website also gives you shop opening hours and when it is closed. Most Mercadonas of reasonable size carry similar ranges. Unlike Lidl which (a) doesn't cater specifically for g/f and (b) carry only those products that have been shown to sell a certain amount per month.

Hipercor also carries g/f


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh my goodness! You can online shop in English!! Thanks so much for the link! I hope the OP finds it as helpful as me! (I think Carefour has a large special dietary section?).


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

portygirl said:


> We are staying in Alcaucin from the end of next week on our 1st research trip. Our daughter requires gluten free foods and I believe Mercadona have a good range. Would the supermarket in Torre del mar or one of the two in Velez - Malaga be best for choice ?


I am familiar with all 3 branches and as far as I'm aware they all carry exactly the same stock, although I've never looked at the gluten free foods. Won't be going in again until Saturday, but if there are particular things you will need, if you post a list I will have a look to see what they have. Come to think of it, I did notice some gluten free bread in one of the Velez branches (the C/Alcalde Juan Barranquero one) last week - that is probably the easiest one to head for if you're driving in from the Alcaucin direction as it's at the northern end of town. Both branches have underground car parks, you need to have your parking ticket validated at the check-out before leaving.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

angil said:


> Oh my goodness! You can online shop in English!!


I don't actually do so but have been on the site to find out when an unfamiliar store will be open and also to see if it carries the goods I want.


----------



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all your help, I really do appreciate it. Thanks Lynne R for offering to check the items available, as she is just coming to meet us for a long weekend it will just be a few bits and pieces. As her mum I just like to make sure there are options.
We are so looking forward to staying in Alcaucin and starting our real research for our early retirement.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

portygirl said:


> We are staying in Alcaucin from the end of next week on our 1st research trip. Our daughter requires gluten free foods and I believe Mercadona have a good range. Would the supermarket in Torre del mar or one of the two in Velez - Malaga be best for choice ?


There are a lot of gluten free products in Eroskis in Torre del Mar. How long the super market chain will remain there is anybody's guess as I believe it is up for sale. We normally shop at Mercadona. There is a shop in La Vinuela, opposite the doctors which became part of a Eroskis a few years ago. Worth a try there. Alcaucin is beautiful, We've lived there for years


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Have a word with your local baker, I think they do gluten free products


----------



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

Many thanks everyone, looking forward to our trip


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

I am addicted to the ready made fresh chickens in Mercadona. "Polla Asado" cannot get enough of them!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

maxd said:


> I am addicted to the ready made fresh chickens in Mercadona. "Polla Asado" cannot get enough of them!


I imagine you must get some funny looks when asking for one of those!


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

yeah, sado for not spelling properly, should be "Pollo asado".


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

maxd said:


> I am addicted to the ready made fresh chickens in Mercadona. "Polla Asado" cannot get enough of them!



 


Lynn R said:


> I imagine you must get some funny looks when asking for one of those!



I think that needs to be in this thread  http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/360033-speak-not-speak-so-speak-3.html#post3354873


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Most towns and many villages have their own asador and serve excellent roast chickens and pollo con patatas (roast chicken with chips) is a very common Sunday lunch, especially in the summer to avoid heating up the kitchen and, in fact, that is on the menu for us tomorrow.


----------

